# Using Tesco clubcard vouchers for ferry to Hamm or Houten



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi a small group of us were mulling over going to Hamm last month using Stena line from Harwich. Now we are planning on going in March. You can use tesco clubcard vouchers to pay for Stena line bookings which we were going to use and will use for March. 

Main point arising when exploring this method of payment is that bookings made with Tesco clubcard vouchers have to be made 28 days in advance of travel.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

here we go here we go here go
Clubcard vouchers traded in ready for booking.
By the way you have six months from the date on the voucher to book your crossing on which bookings can be made well into the future and well beyond the actual booking date.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a great way of doing it. I did it this way for 4 years straight, usually ending up paying almost nothing for the crossing. 

Didn't have any this year so we're going Ramsgate to Ostend instead but it's a fairly easy drive from Harwich to Hook and definitely great value if you have tesco vouchers, unfortunately, it's by far the most expensive if you only have cash 

In regards to the 6 months thing, if you book flexible also, you can end up changing it for up to 18 months - once I bought too many vouchers, and the expiry date was almost up - so I booked the ferry, used the vouchers, then because I'd booked flexible, I just phoned them up and changed the date to the next year for a £10 admin fee or something like that, and it was actually a bit cheaper so they gave the difference back in on board food tickets.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> It's a great way of doing it. I did it this way for 4 years straight, usually ending up paying almost nothing for the crossing.
> 
> Didn't have any this year so we're going Ramsgate to Ostend instead but it's a fairly easy drive from Harwich to Hook and definitely great value if you have tesco vouchers, *unfortunately, it's by far the most expensive if you only have cash*
> 
> In regards to the 6 months thing, if you book flexible also, you can end up changing it for up to 18 months - once I bought too many vouchers, and the expiry date was almost up - so I booked the ferry, used the vouchers, then because I'd booked flexible, I just phoned them up and changed the date to the next year for a £10 admin fee or something like that, and it was actually a bit cheaper so they gave the difference back in on board food tickets.


Looked at this and always use the Harwich to Hook as it's only around 55 miles to Amsterdam from the Hook. The saving in fuel offsets the saving in ferry costs.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, for Houten it's 100% the best way - for Hamm I think it's still a 3 hour 30 drive which is only 30 mins less than Ostend so not so great value but still an easy drive


----------

